# New To Modelling, Especially The Midwest



## atsf_brit (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Very new to the forum and the hobby, so I apologise if this thread is in the wrong place, or these seem like silly questions!

I am currently planning what I hope will become my first ever layout to progress to any kind of completion. I am working on a very simple micro layout set in Oklahoma in the late 1950s.

The reason for this is that I have built up a good selection of 'zebra stripe' ATSF locomotives, and several 40ft ATST box cars (plus one covered hopper that I read may have just been introduced at the time). I have also built one of Walthers excellent wooden grain elevator kits, so the location and period have kind of been decided for me!

As my forum name may imply, I am a Brit living in the UK, so availability of US models is a bit limited.

As I am limited in space to a shelf switcher (which I prefer in any case), I was thinking of starting with a single turnout layout similar to Kildare, Ok as can be found in the following ATSF CLIC book...

http://old.atsfrr.org/Members/Clic/So4-Enid92.pdf

I realise this may seem very limited in scope, but I just want to learn some basic skills to start with, am interested in prototypical operation and dont actually have much time for more involved operating sessions. I would be tempted to build something more complex (such as being inspired by Florence, Ks or Newkirk, Ok in the same book) as a second layout once I have learned a few skills.

I may put an overpass at the right hand end with a hidden traverser to provide run round and operational interest. Siding length is likely to be limited to the 3 spots in the book.

So, questions...

I assume your bog standard grain elevator (complete with hose to load cars) is a 'spout' spot?

I know roughly what an 'auger' spot is, but is this appropriate for the late 50's?

What is a 'riser' spot? From the few pictures I have seen it looks like another elevator, but with different equipment.

Last, but not least, although my current stock is all ATSF, would other road names appear too? I figured there may be names from either end of the ATSF (such as Missouri Pactific), but not from parallel roads (such as UP) which I assume would be competitors?

I would really welcome any thoughts or advise!

Stu


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the hobby and the forum. I know nothing about grain elevators so
I can not help you there. I just wanted to comment that I think you are smart to start
with a small and simple layout. Its not hard to become over whelmed with problems
on a large layout when you are new. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

*OK*



atsf_brit said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I assume your bog standard grain elevator (complete with hose to load cars) is a 'spout' spot?


A spout loads cars.



> I know roughly what an 'auger' spot is, but is this appropriate for the late 50's?


An auger unloads cars and augers were used long before the 1950's.



> What is a 'riser' spot? From the few pictures I have seen it looks like another elevator, but with different equipment.


If could be a spot for handling liquids (fuel riser) or a piping system to move grain to the top of the elevator.



> Last, but not least, although my current stock is all ATSF, would other road names appear too? I figured there may be names from either end of the ATSF (such as Missouri Pactific), but not from parallel roads (such as UP) which I assume would be competitors?


Actually the MP and MKT would be direct competitors, the UP really wasn't a competitor since it operated much further north in a different part of the country. The MP, CRIP, and MKT all had parallel lines and served the same areas. If you look through the CLIC book you can see where the MP and ATSF had joint track (MP on the ATSF) into Ark City. The line south of OK City was also joint with the CRIP.

If being the ATSF, a major carrier, and the time frame the 1950's, about 50% of the cars will be ATSF cars, about 25% will be cars the ATSF interchanges with or that operate close to the ATSF and 25% will be other roads. Chances are that there will be several PRR, NYC and B&O cars just because they had the largest fleets in the country. There will also be a NP car just because one always seems to turn up. There will be a lot of tank cars for hauling crude oil and petroleum products because its Oklahoma and an oil producing region. There will be numerous GS type gons (the ATSF style were called Caswell gons) to haul rock. Coal will be hauled in GS (general service) gons instead of hoppers. Grain will be in boxcars.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

*Pix*

I was thru Ardmore OK recently and here are some modern pix:

A shot of the depot and a detail:
 http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6290&c=5 
 http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6298&c=5 

Nearby is a former Swift Meats dealer:
 http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6306&c=5 

Across the street is a stone warehouse:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6314&c=5

and across the tracks is what looks to be a refrigerated warehouse:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6322&c=5

Just to south of the depot is a feed mill:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6338&c=5


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A very good aid to your layout design would be
to use Google Earth. You can look at the actual
towns that you mention. Once you do the aerial
view, go to street view and check out the signage
and other features of whatever building interests
you. But, keep in mind what you see is 50 years
ahead of your time present. 

Don


----------

